# How to Annoy an Introvert



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah yeah, real original, I know. xD But I've been enjoying these, and someone had to start them for introvert/extravert.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

- Constantly ask "Why are you so quiet?"
- Interpret their need for alone time as a need to talk.
- Confide in them every detail of your personal life, and expect them to do the same.
- Assume that if they don't want to go out, there's something wrong.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Show up at my place without calling first.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

treat silence as awkward pauses between sentences and something to be filled up with incessant chatter at all costs.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Kayness said:


> treat silence as awkward pauses between sentences and something to be filled up with incessant chatter at all costs.


That's one of my pet hates!


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

telling me, "you should go out more often."


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

"Hey, there's no need to be so shy. I won't bite."

>_>


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Ask, "Are you always this quiet? " Yes. Leave me the fuck alone.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Starting threads like this.


----------



## B-Con (Dec 24, 2010)

Assuming that silence should be filled with talking.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Obligate me to volunteer for a function, especially putting me on the spot to feel I have no way to say no, because of someone else's opinion that I don't want to deal with or disappoint.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Endless phone calls which have no point other than to make weird noises. (My ENFP friend does this all the time.)

Ditto for chat conversations.

"You should enter the talent show! You could do anything. Maybe you should sing, you have such a great voice..." = SHUT UP.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Constantly talk. Never give the introvert time alone. Always interrupt their "alone time" by speaking aimlessly about unimportant subjects. Sit in the same room, sighing every thirty seconds, watching everything they do. Munch on Cheeto's and wheeze heavily. 

Convince the introvert that you want to take him to a place he enjoys but actually take him to a string of noisy, loud, nightclubs and bars, where obnoxious techno music pumps, crowds of people cram into a small area, and you have to yell to communicate vaguely.

Ask the introvert why he or she doesn't speak. Why are you so quiet? Are you so shy? What are you thinking about? What are you doing? 

Call the introvert on the phone, speak rapidly about boring subjects, and never give him or her enough space to say, "...well, I have to go now."

This:


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

Being a mild I with E tendencies (for example, processing emotional stuff with other people), i find all of this really fascinating. I try to be really considerate of my stronger-I friends in most of this. Sometimes it's refreshing to spend time with someone without talking.

Recently i spent time with a high-E family member and a high-I friend. The family member kept filling the conversation with chit-chat that stifled any sort of deeper conversation. The next day the family member asked me questions about the friend that she should have asked directly, except that she was too busy making small talk. I got pretty annoyed.



Emerson said:


> Starting threads like this.


I don't get the joke -- are you saying that this thread feels like small talk?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Ask me questions, tell a joke/story, while I am doing _anything_! Entertain yerself, _for God's SAKE_!


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

Taking my needed alone time as a personal insult.
Keep pushing me to go to overcrowded places because "it's going to be funnnn come on!!".
Claiming that introvertedness is abnormal (especially if they want to "cure" it via the method above)
Actually succeeding with it because they reassure me that they're with me and it won't be so bad and then running off with random friends there.
Forcing me to speak up in front of many people. Argh!


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Invite them out (when you know they don't like going out), then ignore them when they get there, and then when they sit there in silent boredom, complain that they are being grumpy and judging you!

Never listen to anything they say, interrupt them or change the topic all the time, and then complain that they are hard to get to know!


----------



## xDestinyx (Apr 15, 2011)

Insisting on talking to me while I'm reading.
Sending me _constant_ texts that contain only 'k' or 'lol'.
Assuming I'm avoiding them If I don't want to spend every free moment hanging out.
Assume that because I'm quiet I'm shy.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Assuming that introversion is always a sign of depression. Just because I would rather stay home alone and read than go out, doesn't mean I'm depressed or angry.

Questions like "what's on your mind?", "what are you thinking about?", etc. if I wanted you to know what I'm thinking about, I'll tell you.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Ask me questions every fifteen minutes when I'm sitting in my room reading, listening to music, watching a movie, playing a game, etc.
That's the biggest thing.... although I'm really not as introverted as the introverts here seem to be.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

Drop by their house without prior notice.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Watch what he's doing.


----------



## aboyeraboyer (Sep 24, 2009)

gypaetus said:


> Drop by their house without prior notice.


Yes! I hate this. If the door bell rings and I'm not expecting anyone, you better believe I don't even get up to check and see who it is.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

aboyeraboyer said:


> Yes! I hate this. If the door bell rings and I'm not expecting anyone, you better believe I don't even get up to check and see who it is.


It's hard to believe that, pre-telephones, to _call on_ someone meant pretty much to drop by with or without notice. If they were upper-class you'd talk to their butler, but.... 

(Actually in the UK and other places where _ring_ is the preferred verb for initiating phone communication, i think _call_may still retain some of this meaning. Feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.)


----------



## aboyeraboyer (Sep 24, 2009)

CynicallyNaive said:


> It's hard to believe that, pre-telephones, to _call on_ someone meant pretty much to drop by with or without notice. If they were upper-class you'd talk to their butler, but....
> 
> (Actually in the UK and other places where _ring_ is the preferred verb for initiating phone communication, i think _call_may still retain some of this meaning. Feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.)


I think it does. I watch a lot of British shows and they always say they'll "call 'round" when they're going to stop by. But they at least said they were going to do it


----------



## LoyalWolf (Apr 18, 2011)

Talk very loudly about something unintelligent or trivial.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

aboyeraboyer said:


> Yes! I hate this. If the door bell rings and I'm not expecting anyone, you better believe I don't even get up to check and see who it is.


It might be a package or delivery, and I like those  so I always answer...but if I make a friend who insists on dropping by unannounced as a practice (not in an emergency), they will be "apprised" of the fact that I'm not keen on drop-bys in as graceful a way as I can convey. I don't mind spontaneous playdates, because that is the nature of kids, and I totally allow for that. But I like to minimise unexpected bites out of my schedule by adults with nothing else to do at the moment because with time-sensitive projects it can be tight. I might have 2 hours left and I am working on a deadline project and then someone just "decides" to stop by when they are in the area, and it's someone I have told about the nature of my work and all.


----------



## catlady (Apr 19, 2011)

gypaetus said:


> It might be a package or delivery, and I like those  so I always answer...


Haha, I like them too- they may have books! That's why when someone knocks, I listen for a minute or two afterward for the sound of a truck driving away, then I peep through the curtains, and finally I quickly open the door, grab a package if there is one, and dive back inside.

Rereading that I sound a little nuts, but whatever. My sister does this too!


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

gypaetus said:


> It might be a package or delivery, and I like those  so I always answer...but if I make a friend who insists on dropping by unannounced as a practice (not in an emergency), they will be "apprised" of the fact that I'm not keen on drop-bys in as graceful a way as I can convey. I don't mind spontaneous playdates, because that is the nature of kids, and I totally allow for that. But I like to minimise unexpected bites out of my schedule by adults with nothing else to do at the moment because with time-sensitive projects it can be tight. I might have 2 hours left and I am working on a deadline project and then someone just "decides" to stop by when they are in the area, and it's someone I have told about the nature of my work and all.


I'm curious about how much of this discussion applies to work environments. I can't imagine just "dropping by" someone's domicile unannounced. However, at work i might stop by someone's cube to say hi, trying to be sensitive to the fact that they may be in the middle of something, on a phone call, etc.

I almost always knock (on the side of the cube or something). I used to have a colleague who would get "in the zone" and get freaked out if someone just showed up and talked to him. I think that's good practice.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Talk to them -- Yeah, it's just that easy.


----------



## Esotere (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's a great way to piss me off that actually happened:

Last summer I was living in a house with some roommates, but at this particular moment I was the only one in the house. Three guys just barge in through the front door without knocking. I'm by the front door on the computer with music blasting through my earbuds. They all crowd around me and start randomly talking to me about some ridiculously FAT cat they just saw, even displaying pictures off a cell phone. They then march over to the living room and turn on the TV. One of them asks me if there's anyone else in the house. I say no. (Uh, that's your cue to LEAVE, guys, since you're obviously not here to see anyone!! :angry They continue watching TV, turning up the volume so loud that I can hear it over my music. Of course, at this point, I am very perplexed why they're still here! Did someone say they could come over anytime? I decide to give them the benefit of the doubt. I want to go back to my room, but I don't really know the guys, so I unplug my earbuds so I can monitor the situation. They eventually turn off the TV and head for the front door. On their way out--get this!--one of them turns to me and says, "You know, if you talked, we might have talked to you more." I just look at him and shrug. He laughs weakly and finally leaves. 



*FACEPALM*


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

The human equivalent of:










Also, people who talk like vuvuzelas, as I discovered last year:

Relative: Oh God don't those vuvuzelas annoy you how can you watch the soccer with those going they should ban those things they just drone on and on and on and on and on and don't they annoy you don't you wish they were banned seriously how can you watch the soccer with that droning noise!

Me: Oh... I've had plenty of practice.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

bionic said:


> Talk to them -- Yeah, it's just that easy.


Yeah, i know. OTOH since the world doesn't entirely revolve around us, i'm sure everyone can see it's important to express that annoyance in a way that promotes mutual understanding rather than just expressing being peeved.

I (as pretty much an ambivert) try to leave people alone if i know they don't want to interact verbally, but they need to telegraph that desire, preferably explicitly.



Capsicum said:


> Me: Oh... I've had plenty of practice.


Comedy gold.


----------



## LoyalWolf (Apr 18, 2011)

Stare over their shoulder while their working on something they classify as personal...

Touch them when they don't consider you a friend...

Talk about them in the 3rd person when their standing right next to you...


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Talk. A lot.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

gypaetus said:


> It might be a package or delivery, and I like those  so I always answer...but if I make a friend who insists on dropping by unannounced as a practice (not in an emergency), they will be "apprised" of the fact that I'm not keen on drop-bys in as graceful a way as I can convey. I don't mind spontaneous playdates, because that is the nature of kids, and I totally allow for that. But I like to minimise unexpected bites out of my schedule by adults with nothing else to do at the moment because with time-sensitive projects it can be tight. I might have 2 hours left and I am working on a deadline project and then someone just "decides" to stop by when they are in the area, and it's someone I have told about the nature of my work and all.













LoyalWolf said:


> Stare over their shoulder while their working on something they classify as personal...
> 
> *Touch them when they don't consider you a friend...*
> 
> Talk about them in the 3rd person when their standing right next to you...


I _hate_ that.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't come up to me at every chance you get and start talking just because you see my by myself. Alone =/= lonely. If I want company, I'll approach you, but chances are I like my alone time and won't. Especially when I feel I don't get nearly enough of it. This is what I look forward to most days. 

Also don't assume I'm not happy just because I'm not smiling. No, there's nothing wrong with my face, but perhaps you have a problem with your perceptions? Unless you're a mind reader there's no way you can tell exactly what I'm thinking.

Yes, I have emotions, but I keep them hidden. I'm not "moody" or "bipolar"; I take as much as I can before exploding, and if I could I would turn this trait "off". Just because I don't show it, doesn't mean I'm not fighting my own internal battles everyday, just like everyone else.


----------



## Baraka (Apr 30, 2011)

Sanjana03 said:


> Taking my needed alone time as a personal insult.
> Keep pushing me to go to overcrowded places because "it's going to be funnnn come on!!".
> Claiming that introvertedness is abnormal (especially if they want to "cure" it via the method above)
> Actually succeeding with it because they reassure me that they're with me and it won't be so bad and then running off with random friends there.
> Forcing me to speak up in front of many people. Argh!


!!! I do this to people ALL the time! Remorselessly.
My Boyfriend is an ISTP and he is smart enough to stay in when I go out


----------



## Fenrir003 (May 14, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> "Hey, there's no need to be so shy. I won't bite."
> 
> >_>


 Lol..My response would been that I do..lol...Aside from that post I think I would have shot someone that consistently used the other questions mentioned....Or driven away. If they can keep up then they have the right to pester the everloving bejebers out of me.


----------



## bagel (May 16, 2011)

Walk beside them when heading the same path, while asking endless questions about "work"


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Mermerce said:


> Off to find my entertainment.


Hope you don't get ripped off on expensive ticket prices


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

With Pi doms, force them to continually experience all sorts of constantly changing circumstances with little to no time to properly research and prepare.
For a Ji dom, force them into situations that potentially compromises their most deeply held principles or extremely limit their personal options.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Attempting to make small talk with them and when the don't react or say anything, to try to even further the conversation.

Honey, this ain't going anywhere....


----------



## Revan (Nov 23, 2012)

There is nothing more annoying then someone who will not stop talking about the most stupid, unimportant things. especially when you don't reciprocate. it is infuriating


----------



## TheNew (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Keep talking while im motioning to leave

2. Invade my privacy

3. Abruptly interrupt my alone time

4. Persistently ask to go places


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

amorfati said:


> I had a roommate who could NOT understand my introvert ways... needless to say, she drove me absolutely crazy!
> (this is where a lot of my list comes from)
> 
> - tell them that you also enjoy your alone time, yet act in the complete opposite way
> ...


*ENTP Fe voice* Please tell me more and come a little closer, I can't hear you...*takes notes for strategic seduction purposes*


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Organizing "ice breakers" in social situations... The ice was perfectly good as it was thank you


----------



## Cereth (Nov 23, 2012)

When I'm busy on the computer and anyone stands in the doorway staring at me.


----------



## Cereth (Nov 23, 2012)

-Being told to do the obvious, extremely irritating if I'm being told to do something that I'm already doing.
-Long conversations that never end about problems in relationships, and are constantly talked about and repeated each time you meet the person again, especially when you seriously could not give a F*** any more because you had already given multiple solutions to problems that are never fixed and repeated again in a pointlessly destructive cycle.
-


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

Being probed for a reason you are the way you are.

One time I was sitting at the bar in a restaurant (I eat alone), a group ended up sitting at the bar as well and one of em asked if i knew where to get cocaine. I told em that i don't do drugs, smoke, drink, etc. I could tell these guys were the party type and I wasn't interested in talking, but they all of a sudden questioned me about what I do if I don't do those things. Needless to say I left immediately after I was done with what was in front of me.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

KSKatze said:


> Organizing "ice breakers" in social situations... The ice was perfectly good as it was thank you


Fat penguin - My friend always says this when there is a silence _"Just needed something to break the ice"_ It really erks me.

People who sit beside you but can't seem to sit still and appear to have sudden on-set of essential tremor in the legs, feet, hands and worst of all tounge; they tap the roof of their mouth with their tounge to sound like a woodpecker for some unknown reason. 

Any conversation regarding the weather from the past, present or future.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

Hahaha, how about don't? 
No I'm just being silly, I'm sorry.


----------



## InsideOutside (Feb 2, 2011)

Lie about who's going to be at a certain event


----------

